# I'm so scared I will never have my own babies



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I am so upset right now, I have been crying for the last 2 hours and just feel like I need somewhere to turn.

I was diagnosed with PCOS 4 years ago, and went to a medical herbalist for a couple of years to help re-establish my cycle, which worked brilliantly

... fast forward to March this year, and my period never came, April came and went and again no period. I had a couple of other symptoms that made me think maybe I was pregnant (I threw up 2 nights in a row for no apparant reason, and was feeling very faint and light headed alot) so I did a pregnancy test at the end of April. It came out negative, and the next day my period came.

Now for the last 6 weeks I have been on a cycle of 5 days bleeding, 7 days break. I am now on the 4th cycle of bleeding and am absolutely exhausted. I tried to make a doctors appointment this morning, but they were all booked up, so I went to my local walk in medical centre.

They said that it was potentially serious, but could be any number of things, and that I needed to go for scans, blood tests and examinations at the hospital BUT they could not give me the referal, I have to get in from my GP, which mean I know have the weekend to worry about it.

So now I have done exactly the wrong thing and googled abnormal and frequent bleeding, and all the links say things like cervical cancer, Fibroids, Polyps, cancer of the lining of the uterus and Adenomyosis. So now I am terrified that I will not be able to ever get pregnant.

I am 29, and my partner of 6 years doesn't want us to start trying for a baby for 3 more years. Having my own children is SO important to me, maybe to important, but as far as I am concerned the purpose of my being is to have my own babies, nurture them and love them and if I can't do that I don't think I can go on living.


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

There are so many ways to help people concieve! I am one of those people with the same worry as you! I don't ovulate frequently and they don't know why! I am hoping Clomid will work a miracle for me.

LOTS of people with PCOS go on to get pregnant and have babies. There are different drugs to help with pcos. I know it's scary and unfortunately you won't know until you try what will work.

I don't know about the abnormal bleeding but just try to relax until you see the doctor. I know that's hard but irregular bleeding can be very benign or very serious. Fibroids can be successfully removed.

Good luck. I ust wanted to share a hug and let you know I understand!!!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poppyseed* 
So now I have done exactly the wrong thing and googled abnormal and frequent bleeding, and all the links say things like cervical cancer, Fibroids, Polyps, cancer of the lining of the uterus and Adenomyosis. So now I am terrified that I will not be able to ever get pregnant.

I am 31. I had my first child at age 30. I started TTC when I was 18. It took 12 years and a surgery. I had multiple fibroids and an extreme bi-cornute uterus. Surgery fixed my problems and I concieved 10 months later. Some of my fibroids had come back while ttc and I did have minor complications during pregnancy and I had to have a scheduled C-section to avoid going into labor... which could have rupture my seriously scarred uterus.

Please don't give up hope. I know it doesnt make you feel any better to hear stories of success when you have only had failure. But, please remember.... Lots of people have a hard time concieving, and then they do.... Please believe that you will be one of those people. It might be a small detuor getting there.... but some uterine problems are fixable now.


----------



## kell (Jan 16, 2007)

don't give up! try to be positive, stress can take a lot out of your body, but know that everyone on here will always listen!! There are tons of people who get their miracles, and you will too! You were made to be a mama!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

- Eat whole foods only. Cut out sugar and refined grains. Eat protein with your meals.

- Check into Metformin, it's a diabetes drug. Its other name is Glucophage. if Met alone doesn't work, Met/Clomid combined works for many.

www.soulcysters.com - articles and a fabulous discussion board with lots of fertility tips for PCOSers.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Transcender (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of strength to you, Poppyseed.


----------



## Transcender (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sri Radha* 
I don't ovulate frequently and they don't know why!

May I ask how you found out that you don't ovulate frequently?


----------



## ttc81304 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## AuroraB (Jan 10, 2007)

I am writing for a friend of mine. She tried to get preg. for a year and finally did only to have a mc at 8 weeks. She has fibroids and has been having a horrible time since the d&c. She developed an infection, reaction to medications and .... everything that could go wrong did. Now she is having a lot of pain urinating. It is not a bladder infection and her doctor said it is fibroids giving her so much pain. That the fibroids were being "fed" on high amounts of estrogen and now they are reacting to the drop in the estrogen. Has anyone here dealt with this? Have any advice for her? She wants to try again but is now a little scared about how the fibroids are going to be during/after a full term pregnancy. The doctor said removing them will cause too much scar tissue and doesn't want to do that.

She doesn't have the internet so I am trying to get some info for her. Thank you for any links or advice you can provide.

Aurora


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

thismama had some great advice.

I was finally diagnosed with PCOS about 2.5 years ago (after many cysts, ruptures and surgery) and attribute my last pregnancy soley to Metformin and acupuncture (well... Dh too...







). It is possible. There are many great women around here who can help you on your journey.


----------

